# Help me please, i dropped my speaker!!!



## Alclub (Feb 4, 2005)

I was playing with my webcam 1 day, but i accidentally hit my center speaker for my logitech 6.1 speaker set (the speaker was on the monitor). Once i got it up again, i tried to listen to it carefully, and i hear a crackling sound (along with what im supposed to be hearing). The crackling sound is very faint. 

Did i just damage my speaker? Bcos if i did....  

My speaker set is paird with an audigy 2

And my card and speakers set are only 1 month old!!!!


----------



## SlothX311 (Feb 4, 2005)

yeah prolly hurt the internal workings of the center channel


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

> yeah prolly hurt the internal workings of the center channel


Hehe "hurt" 



> And my card and speakers set are only 1 month old!!!!


Return the speakers


----------



## dave597 (Feb 5, 2005)

yeh that thing happens with a lot of my speakers, i always trip over wires and the speakers fall to the ground.. bad.. now i leave them on the ground, i have noticed some crackling white noise before, when i turned the volume up it sounded like interferenece from the motherboard and hard drives. so i took the speakers apart and moved the foam around again, tightened the inside screws, everything seems okay now...


----------



## SFR (Feb 5, 2005)

If your speakers are under warranty (and they should be... after 1 month) go to the store you bought them from and have them looked at. If the speaker is "hurt" they will repair it for you, or give you a new one...

As for wires all over the place and speakers on unstable object.... not a good idea.

First of all, if you are crossing your speaker wires, its not a good idea.. it will cause interference.. secondly, you can buy rubber strips that you put on the ground over the wires so that you will not trip on them.

Also Alclub, you learned the hard way that a monitor is the wrong place to put a speaker. A shelf, speaker stand, or any other stable surface is the best place to put a speaker.


----------



## ZER0X (Feb 5, 2005)

My cracking comes from my onboard sound. For a while I actually thought that they were the speakers but when I had programs running and opening and closing thats when the cracking came...Thats why I don't like onboard sound.


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 7, 2005)

If they aren't under warranty, take a look inside and see if the contacts need resoldering.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 7, 2005)

*had that too*

I had that too with the first set of speakers that i had but it ended up being a busted cone


----------

